# Success stories after difficult transfer?



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

I've googled myself silly! Everywhere says there are lower pregnancy rates after a difficult transfer. 
I've just transfer the one blast that survived the thaw this morning. It was the most painful thing I've gone through recently. Our blast was showing signs of plumping back up again which they said was good but was graded a C (with A being the best, C the worst) 
My cervix decided to hide and it took 2 Drs about 10 painful minutes to find it. Once it was found, my cervix/uterus were at an odd angle so the non-flexible catheter had to go around a corner! Not really painful but worried about trauma to cervix and uterus. The transfer bit was ok, I guess that helps.
My lovely consultant told me at the end, that it was one of the trickiest transfers he'd had in 20 years of doing this! Great, just what I wanted to hear. I still want to cry over an hour later...

Does anyone have any success with tricky transfers or is our prognosis as bad as google makes out? Xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

I had a very difficult transfer, they had to change catheter 3 times, manually fill my bladder and it took an hour, they said I'm like a u bend inside, I also came away panicking so I know how you feel, whilst that cycle was a bfn then assured me transfer wouldn't of gone ahead unless they were confident it was completed properly, I had a scratch recently at a different clinic and they had the same issues so are taking me to theatre next time so they can man handle me a bit more, I can handle the pain I just think they would prefer it

Good luck x


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks Lilly83. I've never had this problem before today. I've had hsg, 3 iui's and then at this clinic a previous transfer in March and scratch last month! 
I'm feeling a bit traumatised I think.

I hope we both get lucky this time around. Xx


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Someone must have a success story to share for us??
xx


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Apple Orchard on another thread had difficult transfer,  embyo had to go back in incubator, she has  just got BFP. Look up her posts
TCCx


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh Tincatcat, thank you so much for pointing me in Apple Orchards direction! It is so reassuring to hear that it can work after a difficult transfer.
I, luckily, had an acu appt booked for yesterday afternoon which helped calm me down immensely. We also went out for a meal and a few drinks with family, it was such a funny night, I was crying with laughter at my dh getting his words mixed up because he'd been drinking. So, I'm back in positive mode for now! 
xx


----------



## one_day_maybe (Mar 18, 2013)

My first ET was very difficult and traumatic, 6 attempts with 3 different catheters but it did implant and I got a bfp.  Unfortunately I went on to have a chemical but the embryo was very poor quality so was cos of that, nothing to do with the transfer itself.

Good luck xx


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Just coming back to update in case anyone searches the same thing in the future *pg mentioned*

The difficult transfer didn't effect the outcome of our cycle, I'm currently 9 weeks pg and all was well with our 1 embie when we had a scan at 6w5d, perfect size and heartbeat. I know it's not a guaranteed take home baby, but we're on our way.

Good luck to anyone else with a difficult transfer, it isn't all doom and gloom as Dr Google would have you believe. X


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Amazing news!

Love it when a fellow endo sufferer has success

Hope the pg goes smoothly for you

L x


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Brilliant 
TCC x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Congratulations honey, really pleased for you xxx


----------

